# mosquitoes in the shower



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

So, I finally closed on my property last week and moved in. Its a foreclosure that Ive been waiting on since November 7th. 
I have an issue with mosquitoes in the shower. I was leaving the door to the shower closed all day initially and by shower timer there would be 20 to 30 mosquitoes chillin o n the walls. I started leaving the shower door open the day before yesterday and noticed last night that there were only 4 or 5 in there. I left the door open again last night, but this morning there were 15 to 20 again. 
I looked at home depot for sprays etc, but all they had were things for use outside. What would be a good way to control/eliminate them indoors?


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I gather, mosquitoes have to have still water to hatch. You might try putting a drop or 2 of bleach overnight in your sink and shower drains.

Demeter


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, bleach in the drains and kill off manually; it won't take too long! We have them here too.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a little bleach will do it! No need for anything harsher.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Before you assume that they are hatching out there, mosquitoes will congregate in the most moist place in a dry house. They may not necessarily be hatching in the house at all. We leave our main doors and windows open a lot. Our storm doors have spaces, and a few of our screens have a hole or two :ashamed: They congregate just as you were saying, I think the bath stays a littler moister when the doors are closed.

Since the house has been vacant, maybe they are hatching out in the drain, but I find it vary unlikely that the larvae would not wash out of the trap with the first shower. Before you go pouring stuff down the drain, is there a possibility that they are coming in some other way. 

BTW. We heat with wood and in the winter, brown recluse spiders like to hide from the cold outside under loose bark. They can be brought into the house with the wood. When that happens, they tend to congregate in the shower too.


----------



## Lynx (Feb 25, 2012)

Buy an indoor bug zapper. Either the commercial at $ 80 or the sunbeam. Just leave them on all the time.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Put just a few drops of cooking oil or kerosene down the drain. Mosquitoes are hatching down there, and the mosquito larvae - the "wrigglers" - breathe through a tube that just goes above water level. Put the thinnest film of oil over the water surface - it will spread out by itself - and they suffocate.

Do this for any container of open water as well - rain barrel, bucket, whatever. If you have containers- tarpaulins, gutters, puddles - that are catching water, tip them over or drop a little cooking oil in them - better to not leave breeding grounds for mosquitoes.


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

They are/were coming up through the drain!
I took a saucer and placed it over the drain hole. About three hours later I went in, and there were no mosquitoes on the walls anymore, so, I lifted up the saucer and there were about 10 of them sitting there under the saucer. I killed them, poured some bleach down the drain, and replaced the saucer. Next morning there were no mosquitoes anywhere. I'm going to leave the saucer there for a few more days though to see if they show back up.
Looks like I may have the issue solved though. 
Thanks for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Ah tol' ya so! You can go in an' hit em hard wit' da keemical whaffo - wit da Chlo-reen, but da ain' no need. Jes a few drops o' salad dressing, a mite drap Olive Oyl like did fo' ol' Popeye, will kill them skeeters stone col' daid. Dat's de ohfeeshall metod, and has been since te days od te yellah fever on de Pan-amma Canall. Jen-u-wine Bi-oh-logical whaffo, no pisin, kind an' genteel, toes up, kills 'em skeeters stone col' daid.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

wogglebug said:


> Put just a few drops of cooking oil or kerosene down the drain. Mosquitoes are hatching down there, and the mosquito larvae - the "wrigglers" - breathe through a tube that just goes above water level. Put the thinnest film of oil over the water surface - it will spread out by itself - and they suffocate.
> 
> Do this for any container of open water as well - rain barrel, bucket, whatever. If you have containers- tarpaulins, gutters, puddles - that are catching water, tip them over or drop a little cooking oil in them - better to not leave breeding grounds for mosquitoes.


No worries, needn't fear you posted in vain eep: I shall remember this as those little blood suckers are madly in love with me :runforhills:

I can eat Garlic daily, yep, they still are in love :sob: I am growing Lemon Grass, partially out of desparation... Also, make my own natural blood sucker deterrent, oh why won't they leave me alone?! :sob: Now, I shall attack them at every source I can find, also will be armed to the teeth this year, eating my Garlic, and smothered in my homemade deterrent (does work, but have to reapply frequently). Oh, have Lemon Balm strategically located for emergencies (crush leaves and smear on skin, works!).

About a week ago, I went in my little greenhouse, and was greeted by at least 100 mosquitoes :grumble: I couldn't figure out where they came from as there was no standing water inside! It is possible they hatched out during the day, flew in their for warmth (tiny could get through holes as it isn't airtight)... However, whyever, gee, they were flat having a party in there! I quickly departed as I wasn't armed!


----------

